# playalinda beach



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Sorry late posting all. Went to Playalinda this last sunday, nothing to steller going on there for me. We was fishing from low to high tide, wadeing over and casting. Caught several Pompano and Whiting, and a few Catfish. The goood news is we had Pompano and Whiting for dinner. tight lines all.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Pompano and whiting for dinner sounds great to me. At least it didn't end up being the Golden Arches.


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey how do you guys clean whiting?


----------



## ann (Apr 13, 2003)

great job, love to fish,those whiting clean up just like mullet. scale em, , chop the head off then fillet them, dont really even have to gut them.. where is playalinda anyway?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I have done it this way : http://www.martins-seafresh.co.uk/round_fish.htm 

And also butterfly style cutting along the rib cage on both sides doing away with the back bone and grilling skin down.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey ann:  http://www.flausa.com/interests/beaches/cocoabeaches.php 
East Coast


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

It just doesnt seem like there's enough meat on them to fillet them. And I dont get why people chop the heads off fish before they fillet them....that seems to defeat the whole purpose of actually filleting them.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

FYI :
http://capmel.com/how_to-fillet_fish.htm


----------

